# Leaked US Army video shows a future of urban hellscapes



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"The Intercept got hold of an Army video that warns of the complexities of maintaining military control in the cities of the future. The megacities of the future (population >10M), the video asserts, will be more densely populated and socially and politically complex than anything we know today. People will be stacked up-people living in high-rise apartments, at street level, and below the streets-with distinct political and social systems at each level."

Interesting short video from the Pentagon about a slow SHTF:

https://news.fastcompany.com/leaked-army-video-shows-a-future-of-urban-hellscapes-4023336


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the kind of stuff The Army does . They look at what could ,might, may happen. How to deal with it, how not to deal with it. Called war gaming they do it day in day out. They change it up and look at it again. They ask if not this than this if not this then what. Does not mean it will does not mean it won't. What comes out of it is options.
War planners are people with little to no emotional involvement.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The sight has been blocked.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just watched it. Maybe Socom42 is on a list? interesting projections and a definite reason to want to be in the country.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

War gaming, if I was a betting man I would think AWG 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I did not think much of it.


----------



## bigdaddy801 (Oct 21, 2016)

Nothing new in some respects. As mentioned this stuff is the product of think tank rat watchers. Not her you didn't get in Blade Runner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## A heads up (Nov 26, 2016)

Well that sure would suck


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A great advertisement for buying land in some small town away from big cities.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The cities are likely to implode before they get much bigger. And if SHTF you don't want to be in/near one.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The sad thing is , there are countries that are all ready like that .


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> "The Intercept got hold of an Army video that warns of the complexities of maintaining military control in the cities of the future. The megacities of the future (population >10M), the video asserts, will be more densely populated and socially and politically complex than anything we know today. People will be stacked up-people living in high-rise apartments, at street level, and below the streets-with distinct political and social systems at each level."
> 
> Interesting short video from the Pentagon about a slow SHTF:
> 
> https://news.fastcompany.com/leaked-army-video-shows-a-future-of-urban-hellscapes-4023336


This is surprising it is coming from the pentagon, totally lacking even basic comprehension of the technologies that exist that can master the domain.

We arn't living in a technological landscape of WWII. Sensors are pennies a peice these days. While I don't intend to go in depth, all I gotta say here is that 10 million people or even 50 million is a very small and manageable number of people when employing technology to do so.

Also population rates may reach a decline point in the next 20 years, as the population to family size rations have been steadily decreasing in modernized societies. Most of the west is only increasing in size due to immigration and those gateways can be stopped whenever needed.

The developing world can only support so many people so that is also a check on population. There isn't much more room to grow, I can't see world pop going over 10 billion. Pop is way more likely to drop than go up once india is onboard for a 1-2 rate rather than 2-3 rate.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proje...owth#/media/File:Countriesbyfertilityrate.svg

expect china and India to come down. Africa has maximums based on food supply. When the temp goes up and burns this 1/3rd of the world in fire from the sun and climate change these areas will be depopulated. Desert isn't appealing to live in. The light blue will go down in population without immigration. Check out impacts on human societies in http://stateofthetropics.org/wp-content/uploads/Essay-2-Corlett.pdf


----------

